
Show HN: Run SQL statements on XML - kamac
https://github.com/kamac/AskXML
======
tuananh
Very nice project. I guess it was inspired by a recent show HN that load csv
file and allow you to query on it?

~~~
kamac
Actually no, it was just a coincidence that it was here on HN a few days
before I decided to share AskXML. My project was inspired by lack of tools to
query stackexchange's data dumps effectively. :)

